

Show HN: A better way to visualize git history - jianli
http://github.com/jianlius/git-playback

======
zacharypinter
Awesome project.

I'd love to see/make something like this in emacs/magit. There's so many times
when I find myself needing to just quickly browse through the changes in a
single file.

